# Croatia



## Mmcomber (Sep 23, 2004)

I''m planning to charter this May and cruise the Dalmatian coast. Any and all advice on charter companies, weather, cruising guides and sailing these waters, especially a good 10-day itinerary, would be greatly appreciated. 

By the way, I''m an experienced sailor and boat owner who cruises mostly Puget Sound and British Columbia waters.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Mmcomber,

I can''t respond with any experience. However, I have signed up for a floatilla in Croatia in May with Sailing Holidays, and I''ve ordered the following from www.imray.com:

Imray Chart M23
Imray Chart M234
Delius Klasing chart pack Adria II
Navigational Guide to the The Adriatic Croation Coast

The guide seems to be a good as the Heikell guides.

FYI, I''ve found what seems to be the entire text of the quide online.

If you go to www.sailingholidays.com, you can see at a high level the various courses they follow.


----------



## svebor (Apr 9, 2005)

hi, Mmcomber!
u r lucky - may and october are delight to sail in Croatia (me from there and sailed a lot). The prices for bareboat charter are unfortunately incredibly higher than in Greece or Turkey, but that''s croatian mentality. This below is the best charter company I know, good boats and FREE mooring in every ACI Marina, of which they are around 20 in Adriatic. That''s cool in May, you will need a hot shower for sure.
http://www.say.hr/
I don''t work for them, just sailed with them many times. As for the itinerary, pick any island south of Sibenik (Vis, Hvar, Lastovo, Mljet, Korcula, and Elafites: Sipan, Lopud, Kolocep). This southern route is always better weather, better sailing and better small family-run restaurants on far away islands. If u choose for this kind of route, let me know, I can give u some phone numbers where to eat...I REPEAT I DONT WORK FOR ANYONE. enjoy life
svebor (from Croatia, obviously


----------



## Titofai (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi mmcomber!

I´m planning to cruise next year in Croatia. I have the same doubts you had.
But probably you have now solved it. Can you tell me some hints, specially about charter companies_
We are a group of 6 exeprienced sailors and boat owners, being sailed in caribbean and Aegean waters.
Thank you


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I sailed from Split to Dubrovnik and back with www.bluereefyachting.com last year and had an amazing time! You need two weeks for the route but it is beautiful. Korcula was one of my favourite islands and towns - just so unspoilt! The winds were varied, but we went in June which was probably why. There are also lots of new and modern marinas along the route if you like staying in caravan parks with good facilities...personally I prefer a good town quay! Dubrovnik is also just stunning...finally Blue Reef Yachting were very helpful and I can highly recommend them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Our group used SunSail out of Dubrovnik this past July. We had six idential boats and in general everything went very well. Here is a proposed 1 week cruise from Dubrovnik Day 1 to Uval Sunj (swim stop) - Sipanska Lika, Otok Sipan (18 miles). Day 2 to Pomena, Otok Mljet (27 miles). Day 3 to Korcula, Otok Korcula (14 miles). Day 4 to Mali Lago, Otok Lastovo (21 miles). Day 5 to Polace, Otok Mljet (27 miles). Day 6 to Lopud, Otok Lopud. Day 7 to Dubrovnik (9 miles). In the smaller towns, you will be "encouaged" to eat at the the restaurant directly in front of where you tied up. You might want to hone your backing skills under cross wind conditions.


----------

